# Davis motorbike (Yale/Dayton) frame



## JO BO (Feb 20, 2022)

Very hard to find Davis motorbike frame.. no chainring/crank or bearing cups included. Auction for bare frame only.
Will add the incorrect fork it came with
Bottlecap badged Davis motorbike 

Cashiers check or postal money order


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 20, 2022)

$300


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 20, 2022)

350


----------



## RPower (Feb 20, 2022)

$400


----------



## JO BO (Feb 20, 2022)

ND yet...thanks for the offers


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 21, 2022)

Does bare frame include or exclude fork, headset bearings, and truss rods?


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 21, 2022)

I dont think thats the correct fork !


----------



## JO BO (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi; The auction is for the bare frame only. I will throw that incorrect fork with truss rods in though.  Thanks


----------

